
Casey Neistat Bot – Chat, ask Qs, watch videos and see his gear - bentossell
http://m.me/caseyneistatbot
======
bentossell
I've been teaching myself how to build bots over the last few weeks, using
Chatfuel. @joshbocanegra built SelenaBot and Christina Milian Bot - I've been
saying celebs are the best use-case for bots for while and I just got what
Josh was building! I wanted to dive in too, so I did.

This is one of 6 bots I have made - Keep your eyes peeled for the others! (I
have a medium draft in progress)

I went with more of a light-weight app approach rather than actual text
based... if Google can't get an AI convo right then I'm not interested in
delivering a sub-par conversational approach to users. I'd rather users be
able to tap away and glide through with ease.

I've been contacted by other Youtubers to make them a bot too :) I think this
bot shows as a decent template for a good experience (IMO!) - and I'll be
copying it for others too.

P.s. My favourite part is the "Ask Me Stuff" \- I hadn't added it until this
weekend. I felt the bot was pretty much done but something was missing...I
added it and thought 'that was what was missing!' \- let me know what you
think

